# Show me pictures of your studio (and i shall know who you are)



## igwanna (Sep 30, 2018)

I´m so so eager for this one

I would love if everyone would share pictures of the place where you do what you love (musically speaking)

Im sure some ppl have amazing studios. others do it out of a bedroom. but beyond that the place where we do it is our church. lover, friend and sometimes pain in the ass.

Show them to us. and you should have (at least) my gratitude!


----------



## igwanna (Sep 30, 2018)

i can start off with mine

-simple but big 2m wide ikea kitchen top with ikea legs
-pair of HS8s fed by a focusrite
-My interface is pretty simple
presonus faderport for shortcuts
android tablet for more shortcuts
wireless keyb and mouse
yamaha 88 digital piano + 61 key midi controller
-generally work from my speakers but often use 2 or 3 pairs of diferent headphones for relativity purposes
-like to have diferent instruments laying around for inspiration
-work mainly with studio one. kontakt and hope to soon understand how to start a slave VEP
-my current DAW PC has a 1800x 64GB ram

So everything is very amateur grade, but is the place in the world where i feel the happiest (well second best if you know what i mean)


----------



## muk (Oct 1, 2018)

It's not a studio, really. I work in the box, so no recording facilities. The upright is where I do most of the composing, the desk is where I create the mockups.


----------



## igwanna (Oct 1, 2018)

muk said:


> It's not a studio, really. I work in the box, so no recording facilities. The upright is where I do most of the composing, the desk is where I create the mockups.


I'm loving that Feng Shui


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## igwanna (Oct 1, 2018)

Paul Grymaud said:


>


whoa a banjo!!!! love it

basically same base instruments i have in mine, gutiars drums pianos!!! sweet


----------



## Adam Takacs (Oct 1, 2018)

muk said:


> It's not a studio, really. I work in the box, so no recording facilities. The upright is where I do most of the composing, the desk is where I create the mockups.



Very inspiring room, I like it very much!


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Oct 1, 2018)

igwanna said:


> whoa a banjo!!!! love it


Yeah ! A great banjo just refretted.
The sound is great for bluegrass music. Maybe too brilliant (question of taste)


----------



## muk (Oct 1, 2018)

tadam said:


> Very inspiring room, I like it very much!



Thank you @tadam! I feel very comfortable here, and that certainly helps my creativity.


----------

